# Love the Snowmaster and a few questions



## heftysmurf (Nov 22, 2017)

I must say I made a good choice. If you can believe it my wife stole first usage of the blower lol.
I have not had a monster fall yet but up to 6 inches I can jog and clear it.
Now the questions.
Who in there right mind designed the skids? I cannot avoid in some areas basically crashing and have chip's on the side of the intake.
Are their any replacement skids that work that are longer and extend part the intake a bit?
I dont want a big spray can any little model paint that matches the color?
Any other tips owners have?
Btw thank you guys for all your help so far . You guys rock.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

snowblower skids.com should be able to help, paint I'm not sure


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats on your new Snowmaster. My Toro dealer has cans of touch up paint so check with your's. I'm thinking other Snowmaster owners will chime in on skid choices. What model did you choose?


----------



## heftysmurf (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Zavie and Detdrbuzzard. 

I have the 724qxe.

Happy so far and surprised with the performance even though not really tested yet.

Taking a look at that skid sight now. Hope I get lucky and find something because man I love it minus those skids


----------

